# Cow Hocked Legs



## chenise (Aug 14, 2013)

My 6 month old German Shepherd has "cow hocked" back legs. He developed at around 4 months and is just getting worse. He can't run or jump as it hurts him. I can only take him on 10 min walks or until he gets tired and sore. Everyone at the dog park asks what's wrong with his back legs, I explain what it is and no one has heard of this "cow hocked" condition. I'm coming to terms that there is nothing to help this and to cherish the time I have with him.. When he walks, the back legs literally cross over with each other
















If anyone has had a dog with this before, PLEASE let me know if there is anything I can do to help? otherwise I would like to know how long he will live for before it gets too painful for him..?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this is more than cow hocks.

get a prelim x ray

dog looks like it has poor ligamentation and muscle

this walking is called knit and purl


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Carm do you have any info on this, mine has this as well. I couldn't find anything online.

My dog has this and the only issue is he looks like he belongs in a Monty Python sketch for a silly walk. When he runs you would never know, pure power.



carmspack said:


> this is more than cow hocks.
> 
> get a prelim x ray
> 
> ...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this has been a long standing problem in some extreme angulation being bred for side- movement in the ASL
the dogs could run but they couldn't walk.


----------

